# PM Question



## SizzlininIN (Nov 19, 2006)

I just had the little box pop up that someone has pm'd me.  I went to view it and no message is in my box???


----------



## Half Baked (Nov 19, 2006)

I think you may have a little ghost, Sizzlin!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 19, 2006)

Well he/she best leave my putter alone!


----------



## shpj4 (Nov 26, 2006)

I get a lot of PM (personal messages) and everytime I try to answer them there is never any one there.  

I must call AOL or Hewlett Packard to find out why this happens.


----------



## Alix (Nov 26, 2006)

Sometimes if you haven't refreshed your screen you will get another pop up even though you have already read the message. Just try hitting refresh.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks Alix!


----------



## Half Baked (Nov 26, 2006)

Nope.....ghosts!


----------

